# MY NEW BOAT!!! (UPDATE : Few more additions) LOWE 1648MT



## MarshGrass (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all!

I've been posting a few things here and there (Mostly questions) - this forum is great! Thanks for all the help!

I picked up a new 2011 Lowe 1648MT from Cabellas (Got a great deal - $500 off the asking price because of some scracthes in the paint from shipping) and a new 2011 Lowe Trailer as well.

This boat was purchased for duck season as priority 1, and in the summer (offseason) for fishing (mostly bass and striper). I've noticed that most of you guys have your tins set up real well for fishing as priority 1, so I thought I'd post up what my setup looks like for anyone else who likes to duck hunt. The main difference is that most of you have decks, but my tin is an open concept (can fit more duck gear this way)....She is powered by a 1988 Johnson 25HP w/Electric start, with a 1996 Mercury 4HP as a back up motor......well here she is:

























































































































































And here is what I tow her with:






Let me know if you guys have questions on anything!

Also thinking of some names...would love any feedback from y'all: Name would start with MK (My initials) and follow with one of the following:


MK- 

Swamp Rat
River Rat
Water Rat
Camo Rat
Swamp Gator
Grass Ferret
Swamp Honker
Mongoose
Ultra Rat
Green Head

And maybe the following without MK infront?


Duck, Duck, BANG!
Duck, Duck, GOOSE!


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2010)

River Rat!

Nice boat man, good luck with it.

I miss my Tacoma.


----------



## Gunner (Aug 12, 2010)

IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 12, 2010)

Dude - that is a very impressive boat - everything stowed and organized nice. real nice. 

Now time to see how it hunts/fishes huh?


----------



## ncfishin (Aug 12, 2010)

Put some slime on it. That thing looks like it stepped off of tinboats.net showroom.


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 13, 2010)

^ It's a new boat man....only been on the water 2-3 times....she'll get broken in this fall during duck season! Action pics to come!


----------



## poolie (Aug 13, 2010)

Very nice!!!!

Like the Tacoma too


----------



## huntinfool (Aug 13, 2010)

Good looking ride. Looks like you have everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow, what a sweet rig! I am going to steal some of your ideas I think!

My floor is similar to yours, but yours looks more heavy duty. What is it?


----------



## Froggy (Aug 13, 2010)

Sweet and Deadly!!!


----------



## Zum (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice setup.
I've never seen those shotgun holders,I like them.
Probably find them at cabelas,BPS...?


----------



## cali27 (Aug 13, 2010)

That is a nice rig!

Being a little bit of a poker player, I like "River Rat"


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks guys!

The floor is just industrial rubber mat from Home Depot cut to fit between the ribs.

Shotgun holders are from cabelas - you can buy them single, or by the pair. They seem to be ok, just have not field tested them yet.

Some more details about the setup:

*Paint Job* - The 1648MT came Olive Green from the factory, so i did a quick youtube search on how to camo a dusck boat. There is a great video of a guy using a broom stick and sray paint to get the "Marsh Grass" camo effect. I did the sides and top of the seats.

*Motor(s)* The 1988 Johnson 25 HP was white when I bought it but a quick sand, wipe down with degreaser, and green/black epoxy paint job cleaned it up nice. The Top of the cowling has some camo too! The Mercury is 1 1996 and only has about 10 hours on it! This thing is MINT condidtion! Only problem is it's a short shaft and I can't get up to full throttle with out having the prop suck too much air! It works ok as a backup and for real shallow water! Anyone want to trade for a 4HP Long SHaft?

*Lighting* - Just a simple stern and bow light kit from wally world, sealed off with silicon. The LEDs are great! I have them in "white" in the bed of my truck. I picked green for early morning decoy setup. I figured white would be too bright. They are waterproof and just stick on. They draw very low watt/amps. I could leave them on all night and have plenty ob juice in the morning. Thinking of installing a 12 car charger type outlet for a nice spot light. Right now everything is wired to 1 battery, this will need to change. The switchbox is just a waterproof box.

*Interior Wood* Just a small deck/covering for the rear gas tank (with deck plate access to tank), and some grenn painted strapping along the ribs to mount stuff. Also a piece of plywood near the fron for a divider.


----------



## Redfox03 (Aug 13, 2010)

where did you get the LED lights. I'm thinking about getting some of those for my boat. nice idea with he rubber mat. i like that, might have to steal that idea from ya lol.


----------



## KRS62 (Aug 13, 2010)

That is a sweet rig. Good work. I am a duck fellow hunter, but my boat is more of a transport boat as we rarely hunt out of it. Usually, the first 1-2 hunts of the season are in the boat. I built my own blind last year (no pics) but plan on building another one with plans I found. 

KRS


----------



## turismo01 (Aug 13, 2010)

Love the boat. I wish i could afford to get one like that. Looks awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll keep you updated w some more pics when a few more mods happen


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 15, 2010)

Just a quick UPDATE: 


Gave her a name!


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry...double post - can a mod delete?


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Where did yo get the clips/holders for your accessories - particularly the push pole?


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 15, 2010)

bobberboy said:


> Where did yo get the clips/holders for your accessories - particularly the push pole?




Cabelas


----------



## r.spencer (Aug 15, 2010)

I want some of those leds. Where do you buy them at?


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 16, 2010)

ANY AUTO STORE...OR WWW.SUPERBRIGHTLEDS.COM


----------



## Brine (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice Rig Man! 

Just add ducks!


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 16, 2010)

I know! Just another few weeks and it will be early goose season here in Southern Maine!


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 17, 2010)

I know you guys like the dirty used boats around here....give it time! she is brand new, and will get worked hard this fall! More pics to come!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 17, 2010)

I really like the wooden slats mounted on the sides of your boat.


----------



## plmbbob (Aug 17, 2010)

nice boat man! dont wait for the season to roll around get out there scouting!!! haha

where did you get the box of switches. i like that setup...


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys! The wood is just strapping (painted olive green). It weighs very little and adds a lot of support to the boat! Also makes for a great place to rig this up, tie things down, store stuff etc etc!

The switch pannel (the black face plate with switches) you can get a Cabelas, or a boating supply store. The plastic water tight box is from walmart....just modified it a little, a few holes and some silicon!

the next thing that will be added to the "Swamp Rat" will be a nice flood light or a set of forward ligths out front!


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 18, 2010)

If you use your boat for ducking...post a pic!


----------



## MarshGrass (Aug 21, 2010)

Just added a mean looking set of teeth to the bow:












My dog loves the front seat:
















My Dad's Lund:


----------



## MarshGrass (Jan 27, 2011)

bump


----------



## BLK fisher (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice. Good luck with it.


----------



## reedjj (Jan 27, 2011)

That is really nice! You kept it simple but still have all the goodies. I like it alot. I had all these plans for decks and consoles, remote steer...... Im thinkin twice about it now. Nice work!


----------



## bulldog (Jan 27, 2011)

Great looking boat!!


----------



## slabdaddy (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Job! Like it! =D> 8)


----------



## MarshGrass (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 5, 2011)

MarshGrass,
I never thought about stealing a boat until now.
Be sure to add your location in your profile. :mrgreen: 
Great job. Just great, enjoy!


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice boat and pretty much what I'm looking to buy myself...when you duck hunt do you actually hunt from the boat or do you just hunt from a made blind? Just wondering if you had tried to fit a blind to it or just used it as a running boat.


----------



## cmatthews_jm (Mar 16, 2011)

how did the boat do this season?


----------



## AroostookAngler (Mar 17, 2011)

Great boat and even better ideas!!! I just picked up my boat last week its a 2011 1448MT so it was great to see your boat. If you ever make it up to the county look me up!


----------



## crkdltr (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad this thread got bumped. I never thought about using those rubber matts as spacing between the ribs. I may have to borrow that idea.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 18, 2011)

crkdltr said:


> Glad this thread got bumped. I never thought about using those rubber matts as spacing between the ribs. I may have to borrow that idea.



I hear yah, I like the rubbers mats too. No wood floors or carpet in my next ride.


----------



## MarshGrass (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Boat did great last duck season. I hunt in the boat or from a ground blind. I tried to keep the design simple because I needed all the cargo room as possible as I usually hunt with at least 3 guys and gear. The boat was intended for hunting as it's primary use...but I really got into bass fishing last year...I have some more updates for you guys...some on board electronics, more camo, trolling motor...etc...I'll post pics tomorrow...


----------



## Derek (Jun 7, 2011)

How did the gun racks work out for you? Id be worried they would get sprayed with water if you were ever in rough water.


----------



## MarshGrass (Jun 8, 2011)

Guns got wet... They usually do when we go duck hunting...nothing the Remington 870 pump can't handle....just clean em down good after each hunt.....the shotgun bolsters worked great...easy access and safe stowing when underway.


----------



## Derek (Jun 8, 2011)

Good to know. We try to keep our stuff dry. Can be below freezing during the season here


----------



## ohiobass (Jun 8, 2011)

=D> That's one serious sweetass looking boat! =D>


----------



## Bassgas (Jun 19, 2011)

Great looking rig. Glad you came to your senses and got the bass bug. 
:beer: :beer:


----------



## grindios (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the rubber mat idea….but don't they smell really bad, especially in the summer sun? And do they heat up, as I like to be barefoot in my boat?


----------

